# Sanyo TV not opening but doing a sound



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey, when i open my tv, it does this little sound that a tv does when it opens, this little click but then nothing happens. When i click the power button again, it does the sound that it does normally when the tv closes. so no image nothing, a black screen but this little sound when it opens. I managed to open it a few times by pushing the power button a lot of times and unplugging and replugging the tv but now nothing seems to be working, help!!!

my tv is a Sanyo AVM-2777U


Thx for taking the time to read my thread


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi zorth

The sound you hear is from the flyback transformer powering up the screen. Power up your t.v and pass your palm around the glass, you should feel static coming off it. If static is not there, then it indicates a bigger problem. The problem with your t.v I'm suspecting is a classic sign of the horizontal output transistor giving out. This would require you to open your t.v and test the horizontal circuit. 

If electronics is not your cup of tea, bring it to a qualified service center to avoid damage and serious injury .


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

So if the problem is what you think it is, am i able to fix it myself, like if you explain me  . And do i need new parts and some special equipement to test the circuits and stuff.


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

I also checked with my and so see if there was static, didn t seem to have some. Did i mention that when i power up the tv, you hear the sound that it does when it powers up but you also here it close a few seconds later. Well you hear de closing sound. Don t know if this helps a bit more.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Explaining it to you is not the problem  The issue here is that you need to have a thorough understanding of high voltages and circuit components. Yes, you will also need specialized tools such as a DVOM to measure input / output voltages, a wiring diagram, a signal generator, and the knowledge of how to test transistors in and out of circuit boards and to use a soldering iron. 

Let me be clear, fooling around inside a television is not for the do-it-yourself person to perform experiments. It is dangerous and can be fatal if safety procedures are not followed. You will be dealing with high voltages from 900v to 25kv in some cases even higher. A small miscalculation on your part can leed to disastrous consequences to your equipment and your personal safety. Even professional technicians tell horror stories of being " zapped " by high voltages when things don't go as planned. 

Before you decide to crack open the box, read up on material regarding t.v operation and the circuits involved, you will be better prepared for what lies ahead.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*DISCLAIMER*

The Technical Support Forum (TSF) *DOES NOT* recommend, under any circumstances, investigating ANY fault within any equipment UNLESS it is being done by a qualified and experienced person with that class of equipment.

In many equipments including CRT monitors and televisions, very high *lethal voltages* exist. These voltages can and do persist long after the equipment has been powered down.

The Technical Support Forum cannot be held responsible for any damage or injuries, however so caused, by ignoring this warning.


----------

